# new software for old mac? G4



## yellowave (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Quicksilver 800 mHz G4. I would like to update my Creative Suite, esp. Flash. Can I use the latest version which, I'm sure, is made for Intel Macs on my G4?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/systemreqs/

    * 1GHz PowerPC® G4 or G5 or multicore Intel® processor
    * Mac OS X v10.4.8&#8211;10.5 (Leopard)
    * 512MB of RAM (1GB recommended)
    * 2.5GB of available hard-disk space (additional free space required during installation)
    * 1,024x768 monitor resolution with 16-bit video card
    * DVD-ROM drive
    * QuickTime 7.1.2 software required for multimedia features
    * Internet or phone connection required for product activation
    * Broadband Internet connection required for Adobe Stock Photos* and other services

I think you'll be best served going to Flash CS rather than CS3 since CS3 required Tiger or Leopard op systems.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2008)

you'd want an older version unless you are upgrading in the near future.


----------



## yellowave (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. I have Flash 8, but need the new version for Actionscript 3. I'm doing a class that teaches in the latest version of Flash, and I can currently not do my homework at home. I would love to upgrade my computer, but that's not in my budget right now. From the Adobe link it looks like the only thing I don't have is the 1 GHz. So, my question then is: could I still run the latest Flash version on my computer with only 800 MHz? Would it just be unbearably slow or actually not working?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think there is a flash demo here:
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/

It might say "this is not supported", and run anyways, or it might just not let you work. I would try that an see if it works as well as you need it to.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 17, 2008)

yellowave said:


> Thanks to both of you. I have Flash 8, but need the new version for Actionscript 3. I'm doing a class that teaches in the latest version of Flash, and I can currently not do my homework at home. I would love to upgrade my computer, but that's not in my budget right now. From the Adobe link it looks like the only thing I don't have is the 1 GHz. So, my question then is: could I still run the latest Flash version on my computer with only 800 MHz? Would it just be unbearably slow or actually not working?



You could potentially run software not really fit for your computer, but why bother? I feel that's a waste of money for all the time you'll waste waiting for it to process your work...


----------

